# Most Reliable Hosting Company Sites in May 2011



## achix (Jun 2, 2011)

http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2011/06/01/most-reliable-hosting-company-sites-in-may-2011.html

Once again FreeBSD delivers!!!


----------



## carlton_draught (Jun 2, 2011)

Netcraft confirms it.


----------

